# The slingshot from china



## 52yeb (Sep 29, 2010)

I couldn't speak English, can only send photos to everybody appreciation


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Very Nice!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Outstanding work !


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Very feminine and elegant
Difficult to think that a weapon can be "romantic"
But it is


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

No need for words the pictures speak volumes

Beautiful artwork.

Thanks for Posting.


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

beautiful work with the burning in the wood ..Thank you for sharing..

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Beautiful


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Great slingshot art, I like it

very much :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Those are indeed quite beautiful ... lovely work.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Great art on those!!!


----------



## Piney Creek (Jun 18, 2015)

Stunning in every respect. Piney Creek


----------



## 52yeb (Sep 29, 2010)

Envy you, you can play a lot of things. In our country, the only thing shooting Slingshot is legitimate. A toy gun can't play, and you may have to go to jail.

So many of us in the study of the slingshot, designed a lot of styles. Chinese slingshot, is probably the most developed in the world.

I have a good passport, ready to apply for a visa to the United States, ready to go abroad to look at, observe, perhaps there is a new business opportunity.


----------



## 52yeb (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Very beautiful art work. No need for words, the picture is worth a thousand words. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sr.Miss Alot (Jul 3, 2015)

Those are really nice naturals! The brass one that looks like a skull is kinda scary though.


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

52yeb said:


> A toy gun can't play, and you may have to go to jail.


It is becoming the same in the "land of the free" too. Sadly, it is only a matter of time and the whole world will be the same!



52yeb said:


> I have a good passport, ready to apply for a visa to the United States, ready to go abroad to look at, observe, perhaps there is a new business opportunity.


Yes, YES--if you like freedom and liberty, then please come to the United States! Most people who are born here do not even seem to care about it anymore.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

calinb said:


> 52yeb said:
> 
> 
> > A toy gun can't play, and you may have to go to jail.
> ...


 freedom.. thats what this is?? im sure I cant just live and build a home where I want as it was before banks and gun wielding Europeans claimed the land.. look we have guns and you dont.. we're taking it.. want it back?? we're making paper that allows you to buy what was free already.


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

Good point! Freedom and liberty are, very sadly, relative in the world. In the U.S., people are not so much free as they THINK they are free!

freedom.. thats what this is?? im sure I cant just live and build a home where I want as it was before banks and gun wielding Europeans claimed the land.. look we have guns and you dont.. we're taking it.. want it back?? we're making paper that allows you to buy what was free already.

WRT SSs, there are many places (and a few places in the U.S., even) where SSs or some versions of SSs are unlawful to posses, or their possession might be handled in the same context as far more dangerous, powerful, and lethal weapons, materials, and substances. Gessh--in some situations, a kitchen knife is more lethal than a SS! "Lethal" is far more about the perpetrator than the tool!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

FloridaFork


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

calinb said:


> Good point! Freedom and liberty are, very sadly, relative in the world. In the U.S., people are not so much free as they THINK they are free!
> 
> freedom.. thats what this is?? im sure I cant just live and build a home where I want as it was before banks and gun wielding Europeans claimed the land.. look we have guns and you dont.. we're taking it.. want it back?? we're making paper that allows you to buy what was free already.
> 
> WRT SSs, there are many places (and a few places in the U.S., even) where SSs or some versions of SSs are unlawful to posses, or their possession might be handled in the same context as far more dangerous, powerful, and lethal weapons, materials, and substances. Gessh--in some situations, a kitchen knife is more lethal than a SS! "Lethal" is far more about the perpetrator than the tool!


so true !


----------

